

Box and Parse: Create Your First Mobile App in Seconds - csmajorfive
http://developers.blog.box.com/2012/06/13/box-and-parse-create-your-first-mobile-app-in-seconds/

======
uwemaurer
It will be interesting to see if this partnership will help to get more
traction on Android. So far the market share of both SDKs is marginal:
<http://www.appbrain.com/stats/libraries/dev>

------
jp
So how do you make money on that several seconds app ? Is there a need for
apps made in seconds :)

